# Al Rehab in Cairo



## charmer72 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,

For the moment we are living in Sharm el Sheikh and because the schools are not up to standard we are thinking to move to Al Rehab in Cairo, our daugther will go to the British school in Rehab.
Is there someone living who can give me some information how it is living overthere?

Many thanks,


----------

